# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Din allah ın, şeriat resulünün dür demek, allah ın dinine şirk koşmaktır.

## halukgta

Bu makalemde, sizlerin üzerinde düşünmesine vesile olmak istediğim konuyu, birçok makalemde daha önce gündeme getirdim, yazdım. Fakat ne yazık ki Allah ın apaçık ayetlerini tebliğ alıp, ayetlere iman ettiğimizi söylediğimiz halde batıl, sanı, rivayet inançlarımız o kadar baskın geliyor ki, Allah ın ayetlerinin hükümleri ile oynamaktan, ayetlerin anlamlarını tahrif etmekten çekinmiyoruz. Allah böyle insanları ıslah etsin demekten başka elimden bir şey gelmiyor. Amacım, Kuran ı yeni yeni anlayarak okuyup, anlamaya çalışan kardeşlerimizin, aklının karışmaması ve bu kişilerin etkisinde kalmadan, Kuran gerçekleri ile buluşabilmeleri adına, bıkmadan aynı konuların üzerinde yazmaya çaba harcıyorum, Allah ın izniyle. Gözleri perdeli, gönülleri mühürlü olanlara zaten, Kuran gerçeklerini anlatmak mümkün değildir.


Bir arkadaşımız yazdığım bir yazıma, Allah ın apaçık ayetlerini okuyup tebliğ aldığı halde batıl, rivayet ve sanı inançlarını aklayıp, kendi nefislerinde ayetlere ilaveler yapmaya çalışarak, Allah ın dinine, elçisini nasıl ortak etmeye çalıştığının ibretlik sözlerini, sizlerle paylaşmak ve üzerinde birlikte düşünmenize vesile olmak istiyorum. Bakın arkadaşımızın bana verdiği ilk cevap.

DİN ALLAH IN, ŞERİAT PEYGAMBERİNDİR.

Bu sözleri söyleyen bir insanın, Kuran dan zerre kadar haberi olmamamsı gerekir. Din Allah ın kanun ve kuralları, yani sığınılacak, güvenilecek gerçek limandır ki, şeriatta bu kanun ve kuralların hayata geçirileceği yol ve yöntemdir. Bu arkadaşımız, Allah hükmüne hiç kimseyi ortak etmez, ayetleri açıklamak bize düşer, biz kitapta hiçbir eksik bırakmadık, nice örneklerle açıkladık, ayetlerini bile görmek istemiyor ki, böyle bir düşünceye inanıyor. Bu arkadaşımızın inancı, DİN=Allah+Elçisi konumuna getirilmiş. Bunu kabul eden bir insan, Peygamberimizin Allah ın dininin ortağı olarak kabul ediyor demektir ki, BU APAÇIK ŞİRKTİR. Bu arkadaşımıza, Allah ın elçisine verdiği görev ve yetkisini hatırlatan ayetleri yazdığımda, bakın kendi nefsinde yorumlayarak, bu ayetlerden birisine nasıl anlamlar vermiş.

Kuranda birkaç yerde geçen "SANA DÜŞEN SADECE TEBLİĞDEN İBARETTİR" diyen ayetler Peygambere "SEN SADECE KARGOCUSUN" mu diyor yoksa "onları iman etmeleri için zorlama" demek mi istiyor? Peygamberi devre dışı bırakmaya çalışan sahtekârlar gibi bağlamından kesersen "SEN SADECE KARGOCUSUN" anlamı çıkar. Fakat dürüst olup ayetleri öncesi ve sonrasıyla birlikte okursan, o zaman "onları iman etmeleri için zorlama" anlamı çıkar.

Ayrıca mealciler gibi ayete "sen sadece kargocusun" anlamı verirsek, Kuranda çelişki çıkar. Çünkü Kuranda öyle ayetler var ki Peygambere itaat isteniyor, Peygambere uymak isteniyor, Peygamberden hikmet öğrenmek isteniyor, Peygamberi örnek almak isteniyor, Peygamberin Kuranı açıklaması isteniyor vs.... Dolayısıyla ilgili ayetler Peygambere, "tebliğ et, ama iman etsinler diye o kafirlere zorbalık yapma" diyor hepsi bu.

Arkadaşımız atalarının öğretisinin, çok fazla etkisinde kaldığı anlaşılıyor. Sana düşen sadece tebliğden ibarettir hükmünü, kendi istediği gibi anlamaya çalışarak, birde Allah ın apaçık muhkem ayetine kendince anlam veriyor ve diyor ki, eğer Peygamberimizin görevi yalnız tebliğ etmekse, bu durumda ona KARGOCU DEMEMİZ GEREKİR. Ne yazık ki nefisler, batıl inançlarımızı aklayabilmek adına böyle sözler söyletebiliyor. Kuran zaten, dinde zorlama yoktur hükmünü açıkça vermiştir. Arkadaşımızın sana düşen sadece tebliğden ibarettir ayetini, acaba şu yazacağım ayetler ışığında neden anlamak istemiyor olabilir? SÖZ BAKIMINDAN ALLAH'TAN DAHA DOĞRU KİM VARDIR! (Nisa 87) KENDİ HÜKMÜNDE HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK KILMAZ. (Kehf 26) ALLAH'TAN DAHA İYİ KANUN KOYUCU OLABİLİR Mİ? 
(Maide 50) Sanırım işine gelmemiş.

Bu arkadaşımız, Allah ın Peygamberimizi, RESUL yani elçi olarak görevlendirdiğini anlamak istemiyor. Hatırlatırım Peygamberimiz RESUL YANİ ELÇİYDİ, Allah dan aldığı haberi, bilgiyi, vahyi, tek kelime bile değiştirmeden bizlere tebliğ etmekti görevi. BU APAÇIK KUTSAL VE ÇOK ÖNEMLİ BİR GÖREVİN MAHİYETİNİ KÜÇÜMSEYEREK, NASIL OLURDA PEYGAMBERİMİZ KARGOCUMUYDU DERİZ..

Allah ın elçisinin, sadece tebliğ ve Kur'an ın Allah katından geldiğine ikna etme görevinin olduğunu kabul etmek istemeyen arkadaşımız, öyle örnekler veriyor ki, onlara da kendi nefislerince farklı anlamlar verdiği anlaşılıyor. Allah elçisine itaat edilmesini istiyor ama bunu açıklıyor izah ediyor ve diyor ki, elçime uyun, ona uymak bana uymak gibidir, çünkü elçim sizlere yalnız Kuran ı tebliğ edecek. Bir örnek. BU KURAN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. (Enam 19) Kuran da Bakara 151. ayette size kitabı ve HİKMETİ öğretecek sözüne öyle anlamlar veriyorlar ki, batıl ve rivayet inançlarını dine bu yolla sokmaya çalışıyorlar. Hikmet bilgelik, bilim demektir. Yine Allah bizlerin dualarında bile Allah dan hikmet nasip etmemizi bakın ayetinde nasıl dilememizi istiyor Şuara 83. ayetinde. EY RABBİM! BANA BİR HİKMET BAHŞET VE BENİ SALİH KİMSELER ARASINA KAT. Allah elçisine Kuran ile birlikte onu kavrayacak, ikna edecek bilgeliği, hikmeti veriyor. Yoksa atalarının dininden hala kopmamakta ısrar eden bu insanları, nasıl Kuran konusunda ikna edebilsin. Allah Ahkaf 9. ayetinde bakın ne diyor, arkadaşımızın Peygamberimiz kargocumuydu dediği ayeti daha net açıklayabilmek adına. BEN, YALNIZCA BANA VAH YEDİLMEKTE OLANA UYUYORUM VE BEN, APAÇIK BİR UYARICIDAN BAŞKASI DEĞİLİM.

Arkadaşımız Peygamberimizin, örnek alınmasının gerektiğinin örneğini vermiş. Çok doğru. Bir insanın örnek alınması nasıl olur? Hayatı ve yaşadığı topluma örnek oluşuyla, doğruluğuyla, dürüstlüğüyle. Yoksa Allah elçimi örnek alın derken, onunda benim gibi dine hüküm koyma yetkisi var demiyor. Çünkü Peygamberimiz toplumda güvenilirliği ve dürüstlüğü ile örnek gösterilen bir insandı. Peygamberimizin Kuran ı açıklaması konusuna gelince. Bu ve benzeri ayetleri eğer, anlaşılmayan bir ayet varda onu açık hale getiriyor elçim diye anlarsak, yine kendi nefsimizi kandırmış oluruz. Çünkü Kuran ı açıklamak bize düşer, nice örneklerle Kuran ı biz açıkladık diyordu bir başka ayetinde Allah. Peygamberimizin Kuran ı tebliğ ederken açıklaması, onu hikmeti ilmiyle, Kuran ın diğer ayetleri ile bağlantı kurarak toplumu ikna ederek tebliğ etmesi anlamındadır. Bunun tersini dünürsek, Allah ın diğer ayetleri ile ters düşer, kendimizi aldatmış oluruz. Ne yazık ki ataların rivayet ve sanı inançlarını, geçmiş toplumlarda dinin içine sokabilmek adına, Allah ın ayetlerinin anlamları ile oynayıp, batılı hak göstermeye çalışmışlar. Aynı yanlış günümüzde de yapılıyor. Ayeti hatırlayalım.

Ali İmran 78: Onlardan bir grup var ki, KİTAPTA OLMAYAN BİR ŞEYİ SİZ KİTAPTAN SANASINIZ DİYE, DİLLERİYLE KİTABI ÇARPITIRLAR VE ALLAH'TAN OLMADIĞI HALDE, BU, ALLAH KATINDANDIR! DERLER, BÖYLECE BİLE BİLE ALLAH HAKKINDA YALANLAR UYDURURLAR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Arkadaşımızın örnek verdikleri, ne yazık ki Allah ın emrettikleri değil ama arkadaşımız kelimelere kendince anlamlar vererek, sanki Allah ın emri gibi göstermeye çalışıyor. Kuran böyle yapanlara, Allah hakkında yalan söylüyorlar diyor. Tabi ki herkesin kendi seçimi. Din Allah ın dinidir, asla elçisi dinin ortağı olmadığını Allah, üstüne basa basa bildiriyor. DAHA DA İLGİNCİ, GÖREV VERDİĞİM ELÇİLERİ BİLE HESABA ÇEKECEĞİM DİYOR ALLAH. Eğer bizler Allah ın Kuran da bildirdiğinin dışındaki konularda, elçisi din adına hükümler vermiştir dersek, Kuran da çelişki yaratır, Allah ın elçisini dinde Allah ın ortağı yapmış oluruz. Böylece, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM, HESABA ÇEKECEĞİM HÜKMÜNE TAMAMEN TERS DÜŞMÜŞ OLURUZ. Allah Casiye 6. ayetinde, bizlerin Kuran dışından hiçbir sözün ardına düşmeyelim diye, bakın nasıl uyarıyor. ALLAH'TAN VE O'NUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA, HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? 


Eğer bizler, yalnız Kuran dan sorumlu olmasaydık Kuran açık, anlaşılır ve yeterli olmayıp, Allah ın elçisi açık ve anlaşılır hale getirmiş olsaydı, SÖYLENDİĞİ GİBİ DİN ALLAH IN, ŞERİAT RESULÜNÜN OLSAYDI, TIPKI KURAN I KAYDA ALIP YAZDIRDIĞI GİBİ, KENDİ AÇIKLAMALARINI DA YAZDIRIP, KAYDA ALDIRIRDI ALLAH IN RESULÜ. Bu durumda Allah, yalnız Kuran ı koruması altına almaz, bu bilgileri de alırdı, hatta yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılın demez, onlara da sarılmamızı isterdi. Lütfen Allah ın Resulüne atılan bu iftiraların farkında olalım. Hatırlayınız, sorumlu olduğumuzu iddia ettikleri hadislerin tamamı, bir rivayete göre diye başlar ve ikinci üçüncü şahısların rivayet ettikleri bilgilerle oluşmuştur. Sizce bizler bu bilgilerden sorumlu olup, Kuran ı bu bilgiler ışığında anlayıp, bu bilgilerle İslam ı yaşamamız gerekseydi, Allah Peygamberimizin vefatından yaklaşık 200 yıl sonra rivayetler yoluyla toplanıp, kayda alınan bilgilere bizi muhtaç bırakır mıydı? HÂŞÂ Allah ın elçisi görevini gereği gibi yapamayıp, Kuran ın açıkladığını iddia ettikleri sözlerini yazdırmayıp kayda aldırmayarak, görevini eksik mi yaptı. Bu eksikliği yıllar sonra birileri fark edip, kayda alarak bizlerin imanını mı kurtardı? Ne dediğimizin farkında mıyız? Hiç sanmıyorum. 


Enam 105: BÖYLECE BİZ AYETLERİ DERİNLEMESİNE AÇIKLIYORUZ Kİ, SEN DERS ALMIŞSIN DEMESİNLER; ONU KAVRAYAN TOPLUMA İZAH EDİYORUZ. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Enbiya 10: ANDOLSUN, SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ SİZİN BÜTÜN ŞEREF VE ŞANINIZ ONDADIR. HÂLÂ AKLINIZI KULLANMAYACAK MISINIZ? (Diyanet meali)

Araf 3: RABBİNİZDEN SİZE İNDİRİLENE UYUN. ONU BIRAKIP BAŞKA DOSTLARA UYMAYIN. NE KADAR DA AZ ÖĞÜT ALIYORSUNUZ! (Diyanet meali)


Allah ın bunca apaçık ayetlerinin üzerinde tahrifat yaparak, farklı anlamlar verenlere, elbette Kuran gerçeklerini anlatamayız. Allah size öyle bir kitap indirdik ki, sizin bütün şeref ve şanınız ondadır diyecek, ama bizler hala rivayet hadisler olmasaydı Kuran anlaşılamazdı ve İslam yaşanamazdı demeye devam edeceğiz öylemi dostlar? Maide 45. ayette Rabbimiz, ALLAHIN İNDİRDİĞİ İLE HÜKMETMEYENLER, ZALİMLERİN TA KENDİLERİDİR. Diye uyardığı halde, Kuran dışından elçisi de dine hükümler koymuştur, onlara da uymalıyız diyeler varsa hala, böyle insanlardan uzak durmalıyız. Allah açık ve muhkem bir şekilde, Ali İmran 103. ayetinde, TOPLUCA ALLAH'IN İPİNE SIMSIKI SARILINIZ, AYRILIĞA DÜŞMEYİNİZ diye uyarmıştır. Bunca açık ayetlerin anlamlarını hala değiştirmeye, farklı anlamlar vermeye çalışanlar varsa, onları kendi inançları ile baş başa bırakmaktan başka çaremiz yoktur. Allah cümlemizin yolunu açık etsin ve Kuran ı anlayarak yaşayan, azınlık halis kulları arasına alsın inşallah.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

